# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Nën hije të lisit...

## kolombi

Miku Brar i pari fisit 
Paska celur gjethe lisit
Manushaqja dhe terfili
ja ka marre kenges bilbili
Le te ulet pra burrnia
vec ne kembe te rri graria
Nis te miren Anisel
ne burim te mbushe bucel
dhe belhollen Korazon 
te beje qofte dhe rigon.....lol
Mblidhuni pra o shoqeri
vajza te bukra,trup selvi
djem flori edhe azgana
ca serioz ca Don Zhuana............. :uahaha:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

kolombi ja thote kenges
si bilbili me drite te henes
kur dynjaja eshte nate
ka lezet nje serenate
edhe brari kapedani
n' anadoll i vajti nami
cucave c'u skuqen faqet
kur i shef ai nga mullaqet
nuk ka faj, i vene syte
tangoja luhet vet i dyte (lol)
sa per koren, ta ka enda
kur ja merr si allafrenga
kur me mall i kndon dashnise
zjarr marrin telat ciftelise
s'di tani ke kam harrue
kta djelmoshat vetullshkrue
e kto cucat si selvia
qe kendojne posi kumria
amanet, mos me i lane me vuej
(qysh tha ai?) duhi, duhi, se forumi asht i juej  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Brari

bukur bukur..kini shkrue..
ti cuc migjenin mke kujtue..
pata shkru nji poezi 
per migjenin ne dashni..

po spo di me e kerkue..
ncfar arkivash asht harrue..
ktu nforum besoj do jet..
po pritoj un me e gjet..

noshta pula po mndihmon..
edhe vjen e ma kallxon..

hajt urime faqes re..
nen ket lis plot me hare..

----------


## mondishall

Qe prej Lisit te Forumit
Sec me zgjoi nje ze prej gjumit
-Lere oxhakun mondishalli
Se ne gjum' te vurri zjarri.
Ajde ndje freskin e Lisit
Frymezim t'i japesh shpirtit!

Mor po ky esht' ze i njohur
Ne te shkruar e te folur
E kush tha qe s'e gjej dot
Kapitenin tone Kolomb?

Per te pire kete rradhe
C'me pelqen nje gote dhalle!

Ja, degjoj fyell cobani
Diku afer qenka stani.

Kush ja di avazin mjeljes
Dhall' te bej' qumshtin e deles.

Kujt i vjen ndorjesh per sise
Dhall' te bej' qumshtin e dhise.

Ajd' o Lis c'po me harbon
Dhe me dhalle, zemra kendon!
                *    *    *

----------


## Brari

Korasonin kush po na e sjell?

----------


## niktironci

Me ngadal ju t`part e fisit 
Se nuk ka ra dega e lisit .

----------


## shefqeti11

C'eshte ky lis ne dit maj,
Na futet ethet ju mer daj,
Le qe qenka dhe i madh,
Deg kercu e gjethe hapt..

U pa puna o i mjer, ulu ktu e mos u ndje
Se oxhak xhanin na e zun, 
Ca gjerman qe s'ia u ndjen shume :pa dhembe:  

E tash qe po hedh syt mire,
Paska dhall o per te pire..

Ububu ethet c'me zun,
Nuk e di si do ver kjo pune,

Sa te vijn shoqet e mia,
Qe mi ka fal Perendia,

Te me ngrohin o nen ket hije,
Se vilania o po me bie...

Ato dele o kur t'i milni,
Gjysmen e qumshit kos mos e zini,
Se e du ta pi te nxeht,
Paskam ethe o per qamet!

Po durim me duhet t'baj,
Sa t'kaloj muaji maj,
E xhokolen kam me var,
Ne kto deg o si llahtar..

E te qeshim e te kendojm,
Rreth e rrotull lisit o te harbojm,
Nen zilet e kumbort te asaj dhie,
Qe e caft ujku jarebie, o sa mire o qe i bie!

----------


## Brari

..

hey kolomb or djalo i ri..
a mos cupken ke kojshi..
nji vrap pele i shkon ne shpi 
ose vjen ajo tek ti..
edhe folni o per dashni..
njashtu urt pa gjullurdi..
caj  kafe moll e qershi..
puthje fanta e gurabi..
e pastaj nen lis ti eja 
e kallxo kto gjana treja..
mos ta ndin per thashethuqe..
ua ti cupke pse u skuqe..


..

----------


## mondishall

Eshte maj, por i cuditshem
Qe ketej t'largon mornicen.
Me beso Shefqet vellaj
Bera plazh qysh me 6 maj.
Lere sot qe 30grada
Nuk pyeti as per cadra.
Vetem lisi ka zotesi
Te ndal rrezet siper tij.
Dhe sado fjala te nxehet
Nga freskia normal kthehet.
Dhe sado fjala te ftohet
Lem' pak rreze qe te ngrohet.
Vec ama ky lis i larte
Bashk' me burrat, do dhe grate
Bashk' me djemte. do dhe vajzat
Qe lezet ju kane llafkat.
         *    *    *

----------


## shefqeti11

I cuditshem eshte ky maj,
Ndaj xhokolen nuk e ndaj,
Po dhe Brari prapanic that,
S'na i le cupat rehat.. :pa dhembe:   (Brari mos mu merzit se poezi e kam jo me te vertet :buzeqeshje:  )

Tani qe jam ulur mire,
Me dolen ethet mor bir,
Dhe Kandil jam tuj prit,
Rrugen per n'at stan me ma ndrit,

Q'ato dy dele o me i mjel,
Nje qumeshtor Korasoni me na e cel,
Ashtu o sic i ka hije,
Nen ket lis qe na ben hije...    Pershendetjet e mia.

----------


## Kandili 1

Ju pershendes te gjitheve sinqerisht!
Pasi me sygjeruan disa,ne mes tyre edhe Brari,po e postoj nje si "cope poezie popullore",qe e shkrova per Oxhakun...
 Kalofshi mire te gjithe!




Kendoi bilbili mbi dege t`pemes.
C`pat mengjesi qe u vonue?
M`paska zan ni gjume i rand,
Bej me dale, e s`muj me u que!


Bej me u ngrite, dhe shih pa prite:
Bubullime !!-si per kjamet!
Ktheva kryet kah oxhaku:
Njeri i gjalle ktu s`paska mbete.


Mblodha vehten-syte tue i ferkue,
Bubullim nuk ndjeva ma;
Bej dritoren per me qele…
Pa prite,nga jasht ndjeva i za:


„Qou gjumash!-mos pritsh me u que!
Qysh kaq gjat gjumi me t`zan?!
S`mbahet fisi tue  fjete e kendue...”
N`prag, te dera Ora ish kan!


“…s`mbahet  fisi… po dil nji here…”
Shtang jam mbete!-Ora c`po flet
„Fleni dimer e fleni n`vere
Fiset tjera ua marrin bletet!”

Heu !Ngadal me qato fjale!
Jem`shqiptare e prekmi shpejt,
Fis t`anmikut  ktu s`lam me dale;
Vec ka i here qe i sjellim vet!

„Ti s`je n`vete !“ – Ora m`u ngermue
„Jau njoh veset e besen e vjeter!
Ruajuni tuajit me tesha t`huaja.
Se u shkoi fisi e s`keni tjeter!!“

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ja ku erdhen djemte e fisit
si qemoti poshte lisit
Bajraktare e katundare
me bejlere e agallare
ortodokse e muslimane
socialiste e demokrate
Shqipetare e Sqipetarë
si qemoti te pandare
qe te gjithe vihen ne gare
kush me euro e kush dollare
kush e kush te dale i pare
qe te zere qoshene e lisit
e te dale i par i fisit
bejtexhinjte e Shqiperise
benjaminet e partise
kerrcet rima si patate
behet muza sallate domate
rritet vargu porsi kulper
zor te bjere ne vesh te shurdher
antaresi e kryesi
ndene lis marrin veri
bejne qyfyre e gallate
krahe merr ky shpirt i ngrate
Po rakine mor,ku e keni
pa te kenges s'mund t'ja themi
nxirrni tankut nje tamzane
ndryshe s'luan kjo qemane..

----------


## Brari

bukur.. djema..

kandil ... po ti paske talent..


ke ba nji mrekulli..

----------


## Dorontina

Fryni era u rrxu oxhaku
asnji nga ju s'qelloi te konaku
keshtu asht jeta moderrne
asnji te oxhaku po ne mbledhje

ejani se prap ka me u rrxu
se bashku eren kemi me dominu
ndet fryn njiher ne lindje
te kem njiher te njeten bindje

ejani miqt e mij
kandil, mondishall
e panjohura,zemrushe
corazion e shefqeti 11
na i gëzoni zemrat opet 
.................................
eja ...

----------


## e panjohura

Te falemnderit ty per ftese
Ja qe erdha pak me vones
Ndoshta ka kush ende
Te me pres

Hidhni valle rreth oxhakut
Mos i lejo asnje me pi
Se mandej nuk dijn me u ngi
Mbet asnje ne valle pa hy...

----------


## Dorontina

Fryni era dola te lisi
te gjith qenkan ketu 
askush sme ka ftu
si more bahet keshtu
phuu phuu phuu  :perqeshje: 

amon amon
qka po ndodh ketu
pse ne freski te lisi
ju duk qe oxhaku ju digji ?

mir do mundohem te rri me ju
por si duket skem me çka me lu...
a rrihet gjeth diten nen lis
koha e çajupit me bezdis

burrat ne hije lozin kuvendojn
gjarsa grat te lumtura ne intetnet sorfojn
surf surf me virtual
ka ndryshu jeta ...edhe asht asht normal....
burra e gra jan ba egal hehehehe

e di qe keni ftoft te lisi me ndejt
me duket tash kerkoni oxhakun
por ate moderatoret e kan nxenê  :buzeqeshje: 
tung tung
a doni freski ?
apo ndoshta nji shishe raki   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

Ku eshte rakia?
po me bie era.
Ku e keni futur,
nxirreni mor derra :ngerdheshje: 

Ku e keni fshehur
ku"ju thashe,ku!!!
Nxireni tani
ma sillni ketu!!!

Shpejt se jam i etur,
nxitoni ju them"
me mbushni nje gote
se me bete verem..

Me jepni te pi"
kengen shpejt te nisim.
Ndryshe mora tankun
e ju shemba lisin :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mondishall

Prane lisit te lart'
Eshte nje bunker
S'do t'ja dij' per tank
Ndaj yrysh mos merr!

Ne frengji te tij
Vara nje pagure
Mbushur me raki
Jo me bomba lufte.

Pije po ta mbajti
Me dollin' e pare
Se s'te shkon inati
Hipur permbi tank!

E shikon c'esht' lufta
E kohes moderne?
S'duhet vetem pushka
Ka dhe marifete.

Kurre s'kisha pare
Xurxull nje tankist
Me mire pra dhalle
Se sa gjum' nen lis!
         *    *    *

----------


## shoku_tanku

Tanku gjithmon xurxull,
rri or miku im
shoqe ka rakine
pa te eshte jetim

Vec ajo me ndjen
vec ajo me mban
vec me te me gjen
vec me te me ngjan

Hidhe Mond paguren
fytin pak ta lag
te gjej rymezimin
ta ndez boten flak

Nje pike,amani
se mu dogj ky xhani
nje pike,amani
vec me te me mbani..

----------


## Dorontina

Ore tanku jonê
pse demton veten
ka pije me te mira
duaje pak jeten

rakija ka sheqer
ajo ben shum sherr
por ne shoqeri
ben te ja teprosh edhe ti

por ne vetmi
ajo ndez nostallgji
kujdes kur e pin
kujdes kur e din

kemi nevoj te dehem
dikush me poezi
dikush me raki
dikush me merzi
dikush me dashuri

une duke lexu 
ende se kam kuptu
me qka jam pi
ndoshta mondishal mund ta dij

----------

